# Medicine by beak



## MinB (Jul 16, 2016)

My little Cthulhu sneezes although he seems perky and energetic otherwise. I took him to the vet (I am lucky enough to live near an exotic pet hospital) and we have progressed treatment from thoroughly de-dusting the room to giving an antibiotic and an anti-inflammatory. These need to be given by mouth twice a day. We started last night and it was way more traumatic than I thought. We struggled to catch him for a start even though I took the vets advice and got into position and then switched the light off before trying to catch. He still managed to fly away! Then when I gave the medicine, he started making tiny squeaky sounds like crying.:crying: Then when we put him back in his cage, he kept making sounds like he was trying to spit it out and rubbing his little face on things. Are these things normal? Does it have a nasty taste or might I be doing something wrong to upset him?
This morning was a little better although I think I will have to catch him in my hand as I really fumble with the cloth and make things worse. He made the crying sounds as soon as I caught him. Argh! I have to do this for a week! out:

He started eating soon after I put him back and is chirping and scuttling about. He is still rubbing his wee face. Sorry for being so pathetic but I would really appreciate some advice if I am doing something wrong or reassurance if I am not. Thank you in advance.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm sorry your Cthulhu is sick.  Unfortunately, what you have described is very much part of pet ownership. When our little ones are sick, we must follow the vet's, in this case the avian vet's orders and follow the treatment protocol.
This goes for all species of pets, even though they may not like it, the fact is that it's for their own good.

Depending on the budgie's personality and the type of bond shared between budgie and owner, some budgies can be more accepting of the medicine via beak when compared to others. The behaviour in some can even improve as they realize what we are doing is actually helping them out so that they get better.

I can give you an example of how I have bonded with one of my budgies: My Tito was a lost stray young budgie who came to me on the sequence of a dog attack. My neighbour found him on her backyard sitting on a laundry's basket when her dog saw the bird first and went for the attack.
I had no previous bond with Tito, at that time I didn't even know if he was going to make it. He was a great trooper during the treatment process, I had to clean his wound on a daily basis and whenever needed as well as giving him medication to prevent infection. 
He was accepting of all of this. During the treatment, I would talk to him very soothingly. In less than one month, he was all healed up and to my surprise he even picked some some of my comforting words I said to him during treatment. We have bonded deeply out of an unfortunate accident and for the following years I have had him, Tito made sure to always show the love and gratefulness. 

In order to minimize Cthulhu's stress levels, you can have some soothing music on low volume for him, cover the cage on 3 sides and dim the light when you are about to catch him as gently as possible.
When administering the medication, you can try to calm him down by talking to him in a reassuring, comforting way and praise him after each dosage of treatment as he goes back into the cage. You can also offer him a little tasty treat for him to eat after getting his medicine.
During this process, it's important to try to hide your fears/anxiety and any negative feelings and to make use of your confidence as a pet bird owner and your determination in doing your very best to heal your budgie, having the needed bravery to face adversity.

I'm sending my best wishes for Cthulhu's steady and full recovery. :hug:


----------



## MinB (Jul 16, 2016)

Thank you for that kind reply Aluz. I found the photo of Tito while searching for info on treatment, very cute with his frilly tail feathers, I am glad it didn't affect him in the end. I will try to make everything as calm as possible. And I meant to ask about giving a treat but was too busy complaining..

Cthulhu is now out of his cage, flying circuits and dive-bombing my head as normal! :angel:

I am embarrassed at being such a wimp but I was worried as he is so tiny and delicate and I was scared I was hurting him or choking him with the medicine. I will try to look on this as a positive experience. He is not badly ill and I don't have a wound to clean. If any bad emergency happens in the future I will already be an expert at catching feisty budgies and administering medicine!

(here he is from a couple of weeks ago, all fluffed up after a hard days budging)


----------



## bparakeets (Dec 17, 2016)

Poor little guy.  Get well soon, little Cthulhu!


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Medicine*

You have been given excellent advice above. Budgies. May holler and nip but they can tell the difference when we try to give meds or treat a wound. Usually it is we humans having to deal with our "guilty" feelings and fears that we may harm the tiny budgie. Get your mind clear that you are doing an essential activity for your bird and let go of fear and guilt. I like to snuggle a budgie in a paper towel like a papoose and gently stroke the top of the head till the bird stops struggling and We do quick mini vet checks, clipping nails etc and checking for tumors. At the end we put a few drops of oil on the feet which often get dry especially in winter. So I gently massage the feet and legs and give a little nibble of millet spray as the final award for being a good budgie patient. In time this becomes a regular event and the bird may object but is more tolerant with each repeated activity. Well done for discerning necessary handling and controlling your fears for the well being of your Budgie. 
Blessings, Jo Ann:cobalt::hug::hug:


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

It's great to know your Cthulhu is in good spirits and no doubt that with your TLC he will make a full recovery! 
Indeed you can certainly take this as a good learning experience for the future. :thumbsup:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm sorry that your darling Cthulhu is sick! 

Although it's never fun to medicate our little ones, I'm glad he's feeling better already and is still cheerful despite it. :2thumbs:

I'm sure that your handsome boy will feel much better very soon! :fingerx:


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Sending good vibes and best wishes to Cthulhu! I hope he is 100% again asap. He is adorable


----------



## MinB (Jul 16, 2016)

Jo Ann said:


> You have been given excellent advice above. Budgies. May holler and nip but they can tell the difference when we try to give meds or treat a wound. Usually it is we humans having to deal with our "guilty" feelings and fears that we may harm the tiny budgie. Get your mind clear that you are doing an essential activity for your bird and let go of fear and guilt.


Yes, I think guilt was the biggest problem. Cthulhu has been a little hero and now really perks up within a short while of taking his medicine. He also got on my finger yesterday to go back to his cage without any difficulties so he really does know the difference. :001_wub: I will make him a nice egg food recipe I found on the forum to help with his recovery and also help with my guilt since it is something I can do for him that he will like too!

Thanks to you and to everyone for the kind replies, advice and good wishes. :thumbup:


----------

